# Mounting 120mm fan in open 5.25" bays.



## Arcc4 (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a Thermaltake Level 10 GT and I'm looking for some kind of mounting solution to put a 120mm fan in the unused 5.25" bays.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Zip ties or twist ties would work to hold in the the bays as long as you have places to anchor it.

Scythe used to make something that was a good solution:
Newegg.com - Scythe KAMA BAY SCKB-1000SL 120mm 120mm Fan for 5.25" System Cooling


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Another option:

Newegg.com - XIGMATEK CCA-EMFCB-U01 4 in 3 HDD Cage Extra Hard Drive Bay


----------



## Arcc4 (Aug 21, 2009)

MountainMods.com-Computer Cases-Parts-Acrylic 5.25 Bay Covers-Mountain Mods Acrylic Triple Bay 120mm fan mount.

I was originally thinking something along the above, but a mount like this might have issues with my case. I just don't know. I'd probably go with zip ties before using a HDD cage.


----------

